# Super Man #1 issue



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2014)

WOW

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311050328393

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 16, 2014)

Darn! I just got some new tools, so I'm a bit short this week.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 16, 2014)

WOW is a vast understatment!:what:

Jake Parker


----------



## davidh (Aug 16, 2014)

"one mans trash. . . . etc"

some folks have all the fun, the rest of us well, , , ,


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 16, 2014)

I knew that was going to happen. With a major collection coming onto the market the wallets come out to play.
Pierre

Just to copy Billy G. from another post. Which one applies in this case?

Quote
As I see it there are only three reasons you are outbid.

#1 -- It's more than you wanted to spend

#2 -- The winner wanted it more than you did

#3 -- There was a third party "Shill" involved. I hate this one but it is fact.

You cannot put a price on something that will make someone happy. They will pay whatever it takes. Over paid or not, they don't care.

"Billy G" 
Unquote


----------



## Glenn_ca (Aug 16, 2014)

I was thinking of entering a bid but they don't offer free shipping.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 16, 2014)

I had to put on my reading glasses, thought I was seeing too many zeros. Nope, saw correctly…holy moly!


----------



## ray hampton (Aug 16, 2014)

it's was a steal at that price


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2014)

ray hampton said:


> it's was a steal at that price



 The auction is not over till August 24, 2014. It will go higher. The pre-registration  rules out the average buyer. This is a collectors auction. Money talks.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ray hampton (Aug 17, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> The auction is not over till August 24, 2014. It will go higher. The pre-registration  rules out the average buyer. This is a collectors auction.
> 
> "Billy G"



Money talks.NOBODY WALKS
until you go to a auction


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 24, 2014)

Sold ---- $3,207,852.00. Won by a Sniper in the last 3 seconds. It was his only bid in the auction.

 "Billy G"


----------



## xalky (Aug 24, 2014)

I could think of 1000 other things I could spend $3,207,852 on. A comic book isn't even on the radar. Unbelievable!


----------



## darkzero (Aug 25, 2014)

Imagine how much ebay & paypal made of that!  :nuts:


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonder what my old comic collection:read: from when I was a kid would be worth if I still had it.:noidea:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 26, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Imagine how much ebay & paypal made of that!  :nuts:



 Can't say what ebay made but paypal made nothing. It was a private bank transaction. That was stipulated in the pre qualification. It was bought by two New York comics dealers, Stephen Fishler and Vincent Zurzola. They sold one in 2011 for a record 2.1 million.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Walt (Aug 26, 2014)

"Mom, what did you do with that box of comics I kept in my old room?"

Walt


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 26, 2014)

I hate snipers.  They always seem to ruin it fir the rest of us.  Wish I had that kind of money to just throw around on a comic 

Bob


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 26, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> I hate snipers.  They always seem to ruin it fir the rest of us.
> Bob



I couldn't care less about snipers.  I decide how much a thing is worth to me, place my bid, and that's it.   If I'm outbid it was worth more to someone else than it was to me.  I don't care if the bid that beat mine came 1 second after I bid or 1 second before the closing.


----------

